# IRR Installation Problem



## swapnesh (Aug 2, 2010)

I am facing issues when trying to install irrd2.3.9. The server is not connected to internet so i am instlling from source.

This is what i get when i run make.


```
server# make
Making lib
cd config; make
gcc -g -O2 -Wall -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -D_REENTRANT -D_POSIX_PTHREAD_SEMANTICS -DFUNCPROTO -I../../include  -c config_file.c
a - config_file.o
cd mrt; make
gcc -g -O2 -Wall -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -D_REENTRANT -D_POSIX_PTHREAD_SEMANTICS -DFUNCPROTO -I../../include  -c util.c
a - util.o
gcc -g -O2 -Wall -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -D_REENTRANT -D_POSIX_PTHREAD_SEMANTICS -DFUNCPROTO -I../../include  -c prefix.c
prefix.c:20: error: conflicting types for 'gethostbyname_r'
/usr/include/netdb.h:228: error: previous declaration of 'gethostbyname_r' was here
prefix.c:20: error: conflicting types for 'gethostbyname_r'
/usr/include/netdb.h:228: error: previous declaration of 'gethostbyname_r' was here
prefix.c:22: error: conflicting types for 'gethostbyaddr_r'
/usr/include/netdb.h:225: error: previous declaration of 'gethostbyaddr_r' was here
prefix.c:22: error: conflicting types for 'gethostbyaddr_r'
/usr/include/netdb.h:225: error: previous declaration of 'gethostbyaddr_r' was here
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/infosys/irrd2.3.9/src/lib/mrt.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/infosys/irrd2.3.9/src/lib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/infosys/irrd2.3.9/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/infosys/irrd2.3.9/src.
----
```

Server details are as given below

```
FreeBSD server 6.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 6.2-RELEASE #0: Fri Jan 12 11:05:30 UTC 2007     
[email]root@dessler.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SMP  i386
```
Can someone please point out the mistaking i am making ? Please let me know if more information is required.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 2, 2010)

Why not use the net/irrd port or package? Or build the package on a machine that does have internet connectivity?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes, as DD mentioned, you can still use the port (I'd recommend it). Just download the source files and put them in /usr/ports/distfiles/. The port-tools will find it there.


----------



## swapnesh (Aug 3, 2010)

*package also not working*

I tried installing on server with internet connection.

1.When installing package (The packages-6.2-release dont exists)

```
pkg_add -r irrd
Error: FTP Unable to get [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-6.2-release/Latest/irrd.tbz:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-6.2-release/Latest/irrd.tbz' by URL
```

2. When installing from port


```
server# cd /usr/ports/net/irrd/ && make install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
=> irrd2.3.9.tgz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://mirror.telstra.net/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://mirror.telstra.net/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/irrd2.3.9.tgz:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]http://www.irrd.net/[/url].
irrd2.3.9.tgz                                 100% of  759 kB  156 kBps
===>  Extracting for irrd-2.3.9
=> MD5 Checksum OK for irrd2.3.9.tgz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for irrd2.3.9.tgz.
===>  Patching for irrd-2.3.9
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for irrd-2.3.9
1 out of 1 hunks failed--saving rejects to programs/IRRd/database.c.rej
=> Patch patch-database.c failed to apply cleanly.
=> Patch(es) patch-configure applied cleanly.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/irrd.
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2010)

There's something wrong with your port. There is no patch-database.c in the port.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/net/irrd/files/


----------



## swapnesh (Aug 3, 2010)

*Solved*

I installed the Freebsd 6 Release package for IRR. And after adding few of the dependecies IRR instllation completed successfully.

Thanx all for your help.


----------

